# Pennywise the clown costume Would like feedback please.



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it's a pretty close match to the colors and fabrics. The orange pom poms down the front of it aren't on there that I'm seeing, (maybe covered by the vest?) but otherwise it looks good! 
Lovely job on the ruffled collar - I imagine that was a pain to do!


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks lol totally forgot to put those with the final shots. I left them unattached so that way he'd have to just pin them on the front of the costume. Plus that way he can remove them when he does laundry.  Sorry about that hehe


----------



## Millsman (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, looks great. I wanted to do Pennywise 2 yrs ago but couldn't find anything like this and I lack the sowing skills to make one.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks  Yea, they really are hard to make..I think i'm up to about 6 months now on this thing. It's crazy. I really did enjoy making it though as frustrating as it was to do lol.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's photos with the poms too. Sorry about the photo bomb with my cat lol


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Pennywise is one scary dude. That looks like a great costume.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

yea that's for sure lol I had to spend hours looking up photos of tim curry lmao it was highly creepy. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great work - the costume is kick-ass!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

hahhahha! love the kitty!

Seriously awesome job - you're going to have to post pics when you get the whole thing (wig/makeup) on the guy...


----------



## rawj (Mar 29, 2011)

That's one creepy (cool) costume, will be good to see the final costume/makeup. Pennywise would freak the hell out of anyone, even on Halloween.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

looks great,a lot better than mine


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Great work - the costume is kick-ass!


Thank you  !


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Frankie's Girl said:


> hahhahha! love the kitty!
> 
> Seriously awesome job - you're going to have to post pics when you get the whole thing (wig/makeup) on the guy...


Thanks again  I'll definitely get some photos of the guy once it's all on him. He's getting the wig and shoes himself so thankfully this was all he needed me to do lol


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

rawj said:


> That's one creepy (cool) costume, will be good to see the final costume/makeup. Pennywise would freak the hell out of anyone, even on Halloween.


Thank you and I agree with the final product. I'm pretty psyched to see it all together. He usually goes bald around halloween anyways so he won't even need a balding cap. I was creeping people out telling them about this costume and that I was making it. They were like "Omg I don't want to even see it ". It was pretty funny.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> looks great,a lot better than mine


Thank you and Pennywise is definitely one of those that you can interpret how you want. Most people (well those that have seen the mini series) associate Pennywise with Tim Curry so any other form of Pennywise gets left behind. Still good costume though. I honestly don't (and haven't) seen alot of Pennywise costumes in general since they're so difficult.


----------



## pennywize619 (Mar 13, 2011)

Id say that its dead on. I love it. It is really hard to find good pics i looked for one forever for a tattoo and its hard. Its to bad it takes so long to make them im sure you could sell them. Id be first in line


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

pennywize619 said:


> Id say that its dead on. I love it. It is really hard to find good pics i looked for one forever for a tattoo and its hard. Its to bad it takes so long to make them im sure you could sell them. Id be first in line


Thank you! I'm really happy to hear that. I'm all for selling more of these but the $300 price tag is what kills most people. I can probably make them alot faster now because I've made this one. First one is always the hardest.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

This is fantastic! You've got it spot on.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

AmFatallyYours said:


> This is fantastic! You've got it spot on.


Thank you ! Very happy to hear this ^_^ The friend that I made the costume for just picked it up this weekend. He was so happy he was shaking.


----------



## pumpkin923 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would def love to see pics of the full costume too!! Great idea. love it.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah that's great. I did pennywise last year. Sort of. Couldn't find anything remotely resembling the costume so i just bought a handmade clown costume and loosely based the idea on it.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow that's crazy though. Yea pennywise isn't easy to do. It really makes me realize how difficult it is find these costumes. I'll definitely try and get some pictures up of the one i made for those of you who'd like to see the final product lol. I have to wait until august sometime so it'll be a bit yet. I'm actually pretty excited to see these final results lol.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

First I have to say clowns are my biggest fear and Pennywise is at the top of my list. Morbid curiousity caused me to open this thread even though it would probaly scare the heck out of me. Since it was just the costume it wasn't that bad. I do love handmade costumes though and this one is really really great. I know I'll definitely check back to see pictures of your friend in the costume.


----------



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't wait for the final! Comon! take it for a test drive for us impatients (jk) Looks pretty screen accurate and if someone just thinks your a clown, then shoot their eyes out with your flower and eat them.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

gypsybandit said:


> First I have to say clowns are my biggest fear and Pennywise is at the top of my list. Morbid curiousity caused me to open this thread even though it would probaly scare the heck out of me. Since it was just the costume it wasn't that bad. I do love handmade costumes though and this one is really really great. I know I'll definitely check back to see pictures of your friend in the costume.


Well ty and I hope to get some pictures up sometime in August. He's going to a convention around then and said he'd get pictures up around then


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

peterose said:


> I can't wait for the final! Comon! take it for a test drive for us impatients (jk) Looks pretty screen accurate and if someone just thinks your a clown, then shoot their eyes out with your flower and eat them.


haha !  i would but gotta wait till he's done with his convention thing XD I hate the wait too but ah well.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

This was me sort of like "Pennywise", most of my friends didn't even know it was me! 



View attachment 17123


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Picture turned out small (sorry). There is another one under my albums on my page.


----------



## Wingeddeath243 (Mar 23, 2011)

i found it  that's still cool though ^^ pennywise is definitely a hard costume to pull off though. It's always neat to see what other people do with costumes


----------

